# Borders E-Books on Kindle?



## JPA (Jul 12, 2010)

I just found out that Borders is having a 30% off sale on their website today. Is it possible to buy E-Books off of the Borders website and use them on a Kindle 2? 

I believe the answer is going to be a resounding "no", but I just bought my first Kindle last week and have a lot of books I want to purchase, so I figured it wouldn't hurt to ask.

Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No.  But there are apps for PC, Mac, Android, and iThings.  . . they're free, like the Kindle apps and you can use them to read the books.


----------

